

Yet another service providing hosted memcached instances for Linode customers - JshWright
http://alittletothewright.com/index.php/2010/09/memcached-instances-on-the-linode-lan/

======
JshWright
So I didn't really expect my service to be "yet another," but ritonlajoie
seems to have beaten me to the punch by a little bit
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1727045>). If anyone was interested in
ritonlajoie's service, but has a 'node in Newark rather than Dallas, feel free
to check out my service.

~~~
photon_off
Wow, only a 4 hour difference in two people launching nearly the same thing.
Pretty neat.

------
petervandijck
Here's what I want: someone to offer memcached as a service on aws. I only pay
for memory used. I can set a maximum of memory. I don't have to setup/admin
the memcached server. It can cost a little more than a bare server, but since
I only pay for what I use, it's cheaper for me, and you still make some profit
since you have multiple customers.

Anyone?

~~~
milkshakes
Northscale

~~~
petervandijck
Thanks for the pointer (checking them out), but that's not what I want, right?
I still have to set it up and manage it myself.

I just want easy memcached access. No setup/management for me. I'm actually
waiting for Amazon to add this themselves.

~~~
milkshakes
they do hosted memcached on ec2 for heroku. you're right though, there's no
mention of a service on their site.

